
World’s Oceans Are Losing Oxygen Rapidly, Study Finds - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/07/climate/ocean-acidification-climate-change.html
======
bamboozled
Also just saw this on The Guardian.

What a disaster.

